

Travel hacking: My personal strategies to score the best travel deals - imartin2k
http://martinweigert.com/my-personal-strategies-and-advises-to-score-the-best-travel-deals/

======
powen
I really wish there were a way to get these travel deals or understand the
strategies without having to dig through hundreds of forum posts or dozens of
blog posts on some of those recommended sites. I appreciate everyone writing
about their tricks, but dang -- so much time.

~~~
xtqctz
The issue is that these deals and tricks are always changing, and their half-
life is related to their access; if a trick is both profitable and well-known
it likely won't exist for very long.

Nowadays, most of the best knowledge of tricks in this domain are private
anyway. I enjoy travel hacking and the community around it, but it's ruined
effort if I post an interesting hack in a public forum (ie FlyTalk), only to
have some blogger broadcasts it, thus alerting the relevant company and ending
the deal.

